
Robinhood will retool checking product following scrutiny - anuragsoni
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/robinhood-retool-checking-product-following-034523132.html
======
merricksb
Earlier submission of same article (on different URL):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18690873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18690873)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

